# Rendered Speculation: New Audi A6 Avant by Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The name Theophilus Chin is a regular on this blog for reasons that quickly become obvious to anyone who knows of the photoshop artist. Chin maintains his own blog where he regularly publishes images he creates in order to visualize upcoming new models. Chin is often extremely conscious and considerate of brand design and takes few artistic liberties... qualities that make photoshop renderers that much more effective in our opinion. Case in point is his recent take on the new Audi A6 Avant. A6 photos on the web have barely been spidered by Googlebots and Theo already has three images of a very believable A6 Avant live and on his blog. Check out the other shots via the link below on the blog at theophiluschin.com blog.

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The profile and greenhouse looks identical to the C6?


----------



## amandrew325 (Feb 7, 2011)

i really love audi cars my only problem is i'm having some problem finding site that has 1998-2004 Audi A6 Shocks And Strut Assemblies - Replacement that will give me a good deal...


----------

